# Low Sugar Jam. Any recipes?



## Darkstream (Dec 1, 2004)

I know this is probably an impossible question, but does anyone have any recipes for
an ultra low sugar jam/fruit preserve that is worth spreading on bread or toasted
items?

And it cannot be compensated with fat.

I have heard of miracle recipes, but could not find any.

The normal proportion in a fruit jam is 40%+ pure sugar.

That is an ABSOLUTE non starter.


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry Darkstream, I have nothing for you on this one. I will ask my MIL though. If there is one to be found, she will know about it. Have you thought about making something a bit runnier and mixing it with something applesauce like? It would at least spread...don't know if it would keep though.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 1, 2004)

Darkstream, what's wrong with just pureeing the fruit of choice in a blender and spreading on your toast?

Use Splenda? Corn syrup?  Apple juice? Knox gelatin?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 1, 2004)

First of all, you want to get your hands on something like this:
Ball 100% Natural® Fruit Jell® No Sugar Needed Pectin (51200)

Secondly, you'll want some form of artificial sweetener. Splenda works well. If you want the cleanest sweetness possible (no aftertaste), you'll combine the splenda with another sweetener like a sugar alcohol or acesulfame K.  Nutrasweet won't work as it will break down with heat.

Third, you'll want an alternative bulking agent that will provide the textural effects of sugar.  Sugar alcohols are popular but can cause digestive problems if consumed in excess. Polydextrose is a popular additive in commercial sugar free jams.  I bake with polydextrose and have found it to be an exact replica for the texture of sugar.

If you want to avoid the actual sugar from the fruit (ultra low carb), then it get's a little trickier.  You can either choose low sugar fruits like berries or you'll need to start looking at natural flavorings as a way of supplementing the fruit flavor without additional sugar. I have a few links for those if you're interested.

This is all based upon the best sugar free jam possible.  If you want something that involves less effort but still gives you something edible, gelatin and splenda will work.

Apple sauce, corn syrup, apple juice - all high in sugar.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is a recipe for a berry jam. You can use just one berry, or mix them. I see no reason why this would not with other types of fruits as well (peaches, plums, apple)

Berry Jam
2 pints cleaned berries 
Liquid artificial sweetener or powdered sweetner to taste (this depends on sweet the berries are)
1 pk Powdered pectin 
1 tb lemon juice 

1.Crush berries roughly in a saucepan. Stir in sweetener, powdered fruit pectin, and lemon juice. Bring to a boil and boil 1 minute. Remove from heat. Continue to stir 2 minutes. Pour into freezer containers. Cover and chill or freeze.


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks people.

Especially Scott, I will see what I can find locally, and may get back to you later.

Kansasgirl, does the jam have to STAY in the freezer, or after it has set can it be kept at room temperature?

I will definitely give some of these a try


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Well it is not processed heat-wise or anything, so it would have to be kept chilled to prevent spoilage.


----------

